# Women's Hair Loss > Hair Replacement: Wigs, Toppers, Hair Integration >  Hairpiece Warehouse Review

## spock

My Hairpiece Warehouse review:

I bought several stock hairpieces from HW some months ago and was
pleasantly surprised.

I'm on my 2nd custom hairpiece and I am still amazed how nice these
hairpieces are.   I had ordered from BA Hair Apparent for a lot of years
and when he disappeared, I tried hollywood lace and a few others.  
I'm currently wearing a french lace with swiss lace front and the hair
quality is great.

Spock

----------


## The Diaz Brothers

Thanks for the review I'' check out

I'm not above a hairpiece, I don't care what anyone says.  I would date a woman with alopecia, but I'd prefer she wore a hairpiece most of the time and I don't see why men are ridiculed for it

----------


## nicosandiego

I have been wearing for 40 years.  Always got my pieces on a local basis, but my guy retired.  I decided to try online..went to Hollywood Lace and they screwed up my order and sent me the wrong pieces, colors, etc.  After six months, I had AX get my money back and went instead to Hairpiece Warehouse.  The first two pieces are fantastic. I am now reordering from them.  Great customer service, followup, pricing....give them a 10.  Ask for Kay.  She is great.

----------


## Delphi

I understand Coolopiece.com is one of the better sites to buy from. They need to update their site though. Wonder what the real differences are?

----------


## archibald

Hi Guy's 
I am New to posting, But can you Help, I've been using concealer for some time now but when combined with rogaine it gets very messy , Is there anything currently on the market that is a good concealer and has  API included example topical dermatch , Toppik combined with Finasteride and/or Minoxidil it would save allot of hassle in the morning and Night , And also why is Minoxidil so expensive surly they would increase their  profit margin by making the stuff cheaper for everyone  :Smile:

----------


## baldozer

> My Hairpiece Warehouse review:
> 
> I bought several stock hairpieces from HW some months ago and was
> pleasantly surprised.
> 
> I'm on my 2nd custom hairpiece and I am still amazed how nice these
> hairpieces are.   I had ordered from BA Hair Apparent for a lot of years
> and when he disappeared, I tried hollywood lace and a few others.  
> I'm currently wearing a french lace with swiss lace front and the hair
> ...


 When the hairpiece gets shipped to your home, can you immediately start wearing the hairpiece, or you have to go to hairdresser to cut the hairpiece according to your head size?

----------


## mature

I think toplace(dot) com has plenty of instructions and guidance how to apply the piece yourself and advice for cutting.

On a side note I don't understand why people are so turned off by hair integration or care about any social stigma.. 99&#37; of people would not even notice and no one would really even care.   I look bad with a shaved head because my ears stick out so if I ever lost too much hair I would wear one without any worry.

----------


## spock

> When the hairpiece gets shipped to your home, can you immediately start wearing the hairpiece, or you have to go to hairdresser to cut the hairpiece according to your head size?


 Some of the on line sites, like Hairdirect, have hair cutting available.  Hairpiece Warehouse does not.  Still, I cut it myself any how.  But you could go to a regular barber and save a ton of money that way.

----------


## bigjackie8135

So I guess you ordered human hair pieces right?

----------


## deepakgarg

I think you should check Minerva Hair Wigs it is very affordable and pure human hair wigs and it is very reliable.

----------


## Rahul dhruv

Thanx for the information provided.

----------


## wmwlarson

I had a horrible experience with Hairpiece Warehouse. Their literature offers a "100% Satisfaction Guarantee," but I found it worthless.  I am 100% DISSATISFIED, and the only their guarantee provided was a nasty allegation that it was my fault. BE VERY CAREFUL IN DEALING WITH HAIRPIECE WAREHOUSE.

----------


## Vishu

Hey has anyone had any experience with Hairbro?  It's a Chinese website that looks shady af. No mention of them anywhere, no YouTube comments, no phone number. I wanna know if it's a scam or trustworthy. Has anyone successfully bought a piece from them?

----------


## spock

Still using Hairpiece Warehouse and very happy with them.

----------


## ravinderpalsingh

The hairpiece is not a bad thing, but it should be implemented sensibly. However, hair transplant is a better option for hair wig.

----------


## Hazelstella

These are all hair prosthesis made in the same way using the same materials, Semi-permanently attached hairpieces are not intended to be removed except by a hair specialist or stylist once every six weeks http://reliefseeker.com/news/everything-you-need-to-know-about-hair-loss-treatment.

----------

